# Conyers Hospitalized.



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Just announced.

Mod Edit:  Added link

Conyers hospitalized, Pelosi calls on him to resign


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 30, 2017)

one of his aides drop kick him?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 30, 2017)

extreme case of blue balls?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

Keep the nurses away from him


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2017)

The Black Caucus will say white women are killing him.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just announced.


Yeah, he is having a panic attack, because he knows that his pocket book, not the US citizen is going to take a very large hit...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just announced.


By the way, the swamp continues to drain.  Another win for the President....


----------



## depotoo (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, they said stress related.  I wonder why...

Conyers hospitalized for stress, friend says
As a former staffer who accused U.S. Rep John Conyers of sexual harassment took her story public Thursday, a longtime family friend said the 88-year-old Detroit Democrat had been hospitalized for “tremendous stress.”


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2017)

Are the Dems are forcing him to resign for “health reasons”?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2017)

He's done.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Just announced.
> ...


Trump doesn't get the credit for this. Conyers is just the latest casualty in a war on men...regardless of race or party.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

He's toast. Kaput. Done for. He done screwed the pooch.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 30, 2017)

Purging the scumbags. Awesome.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Trump gets all the credit like Bush got credit for the housing crash.  Just need more women to step up and soon the establishment political hacks will ALL be gone...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just announced.


I hope he'll be okay healthwise.  After his long, long life of service, it would be terrible to die fussing over his weaknesses.
Everyone has weaknesses.  It doesn't make it alright, but damn, it's not worth dying over.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> He's toast. Kaput. Done for. He done screwed the pooch.


Guess he couldn't get women to service him so took the dog instead?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Purging the scumbags. Awesome.



Let the bodies hit the floor.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Just announced.
> ...


 I pray every day that this scum bag soon joins the Kennedy Family in Hell for what they all did to women.  Al Frankenstein, Matt Laugher and othesr can join them also...


> Death of a President is a 2006 British docudrama political thriller film about the fictional assassination of George W. Bush, the 43rd U.S. President, on 19 October 2007 in Chicago, Illinois.
> 
> *Death of a President (2006 film) - Wikipedia*
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_a_President_(2006_film)


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> . After his long, long life of service


"Service"? He is well paid to screw over the taxpayer.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2017)

JGalt said:


> He's toast. Kaput. Done for. He done screwed the pooch.


Naw, the pooch new better than to get into an elevator with him.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Definitely the Kennedys. It wasTed Kennedy had the first confirmed kill in the War Against Women. I hope that POS is roasting on an open fire.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I don't think anybody is trying to give Trump credit for it.  This isn't a "war on men", it's a war on hypocrisy.  Women are finally fed up with Democrats claiming to be the champions of women while in private they treat them like objects to satisfy their sexual desires (all while pointing fingers at Republicans).


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 30, 2017)

Seems all their plans, hopes and dreams to do in their president always backfires on them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

S.J. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You all remember how the left was screaming at us for voting for a guy who said "he touched women's vaginas because when you are rich women throw themselves at you"?  The left was all high and righteous but guess what?  President Trump is still making America Great Again, while the left is in a death spiral.  Yes President Trump gets all the credit for what is going on...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Just announced.
> ...


The President is the biggest swamp critter in the sexual harassment swamp.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope he will continue to receive his full salary while in the hospital...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just announced.


Needs to resign....now.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> I hope he will continue to receive his full salary while in the hospital...


As an aside, does anyone know if Dennis Hastert is still receiving his retirement $$$ from his time in Congress?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 30, 2017)

He lost his IL pension, still keeping his Congressional pension as of April this year.

*Ex-House speaker Dennis Hastert stripped of Illinois pension*

www.usatoday.com/story/news/2017/04/26/ex-house...
Apr 25, 2017 · Ex-House speaker Dennis Hastert stripped of Illinois pension. Former disgraced lawmaker is still receiving $73,000 pension for his years in Congress


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Are the Dems are forcing him to resign for “health reasons”?



Looks that way....Bone Spurs


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Just announced.
> ...


Paying off women with taxpayer money to keep their mouths shut about his perversion is a "weakness"?  He should have to pay that money back.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I never knew you were such a champion of women?  Where's Moore on that list?  Trump?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > . After his long, long life of service
> ...


So are generals.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

S.J. said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


No, women are finally fed up with MEN taking advantage of them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


What the fuck....So when a women uses her body to get the gold from a man, that isn't a women taking advantage of a man?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Child marriage is still legal in Alabama, but on the decline


> Back in May 2001, a bill was introduced into the Alabama Senate that sought to raise the age a person can marry from 14 years-old to 16. But during a late night filibuster, the bill failed to pass.  Lawmakers did not want to raise the age, according to an Associated Press report from the time.


 Back 40 years ago, it wasn't illegal to date a 14 year old, also back when Mohammad was around 10 year olds were fair game, so why are you trying to make todays standards stick on something that happened 40 years ago?   Because you libs are fucking losers.....


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Just a coincidence that they all happen to be liberal men who portray themselves as champions of women?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


That is not what sexual harassment is.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

S.J. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Trump, Moore, Hasert?  Bob Packwood?  Foley?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What did Trump do?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Hassert stepped down, Foley Stepped down, why isn't Al Frankenstein stepping down?


----------



## S.J. (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You might have had a point if you hadn't tried to tie Trump and Moore in with the other ones.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

S.J. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


It is the way of the left to tie President Trump into every thing.  But the stupid leftards don't realize that the Rules for Radicals don't work on the US citizens anymore which is why Donald J Trump beat the crooked vagina candidate, rapist enabler.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


After millions of years of that being nature's way...I guess its time for a change...heh heh heh... But it takes emassculation to do it.
Men can no longer be men...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The rules worked AGAINST the wishes of most American citizens when the EC put
rhe presidency in Trump's lap with a minority or RWvoters.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Dems are forcing him to resign for “health reasons”?
> ...



Or not....Dems won’t give up what little power they have.

Conyers 'sure as hell' won't be pressured by Pelosi to resign, attorney vows


By the way, what is the left’s obsession with bone spurs?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Wrong.  The EC worked the way it was intended to.  President Trump won 30 of 50 states’ popular votes.  Just because a few states have higher turnout, does not mean the state gets to be over represented in the EC.
All those extra votes came from CA and NY, and Hillary won all those EC votes.  So stop your crying.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Women thought that if they can slowly change men out of being men, then the world would be a much safer place and no more world wars.  So through soy and the estrogen that comes from it, men have slowly been turning more towards the pajama type boys instead of real men.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 30, 2017)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...





> left’s obsession with bone spurs


 Is that the liberal code words for "groping a woman' s breast" while she sleeps?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are showing your stripes by calling her the "vagina candidate."


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Bud, it's men like you that give men a bad name.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 30, 2017)

Earlier Thursday, Conyers' political consultant Sam Riddle told WDIV-TV that Conyers had been hospitalized due to stress *and he blamed the "media assault"* stemming from the allegations against the lawmaker.

*"The congressman's health is not what it should be and a lot of that is directly attributable to this media assault,*"  [Right! Not guilt, of course ] Riddle said, adding that "the reality is these serial accusers have done this before, we're used to it."

Conyers is "resting comfortably in an area hospital, he's doing OK, as well as can be expected for a gentleman that is approaching 90 years of age," Riddle said.

SNIP:  "Congressman Conyers should resign," Pelosi told reporters on Thursday. 
Ya, think, Nancy????   

Conyers hospitalized, Pelosi calls on him to resign


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If she fell asleep knowing you were in bed with her... Groping her breast while she is asleep is par for the course...most likely you've already "Hit that thang..." so she would welcome a little fondling at that juncture.


OldLady said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


A bad name to whom? Other men? 
The orthodox Chtlristian view may suprise you:

The roles of women:
 Women should be a helpmate to their husbands, using their character and giftedness to 
complement their husband (Genesis 2:18). 
 Wives submit to their husbands with the same devotion as they serve the Lord (Ephesians 
5:22).
* Women are primarily to be workers at home2*
(Titus 2:5).
 Older women are to instruct younger women to be reverent in their behavior, loving their 
husbands and children (Titus 2:3-5).
 Women are not to teach or exercise authority over men in the church3
(1 Timothy
2:12-14).
 Women should seek spiritual insight from their husbands to avoid becoming disruptive in 
the church (1 Corinthians 14:31-35).
 Women are to serve as deaconesses4
(1 Timothy 3:11).

The red highlighted text says it all.
Sexual harrasment happens so frequently because women are now more prevalent in the workplace and society has become more permissive as a result.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

theHawk said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I'm not WRONG! The majority of Americans didn't want Trump to be president. I agree that the EC worked against them but the cheating lying GOP Gave it plenty of help by purging millions of legal voters off the rolls with Crosscheck in red states.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hmmmm....Let's see....Get in hot water....Claim illness....Oldest ploy in the book.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 30, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> I'm not WRONG! The majority of Americans didn't want Trump to be president. I agree that the EC worked against them but the cheating lying GOP Gave it plenty of help by purging millions of legal voters off the rolls with Crosscheck in red states.



I doesn't matter because most of geographic America DID want Trump to be President and the EC upheld them.   How is preventing double-voting 'purging millions of legal voters off the rolls?'  The controversy about 'caging' was brought up by the highly biased political hack Greg Palast.  This is just another example of the left in this country desperately grasping at every straw to somehow claim that Trump is 'illegitimate.'


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 30, 2017)

Nope we are not a "majority wins" democracy. We're a constitutional Republic. 

In other words...nobody gives a shit what the morons living the cities think is right. The rest of the nation agrees that you guys are imbeciles anyway, and we certainly don't want your head criminals in charge. We tried that. It was a nightmare and almost destroyed our country. 

So now we have taken it back.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 30, 2017)

What convenient timing.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 30, 2017)

Hopefully all the dems (and John McCain) will follow suit and just die so we don't have to throw their worthless asses in prison.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Just announced.
> 
> Mod Edit:  Added link
> 
> Conyers hospitalized, Pelosi calls on him to resign


weird, she didn't call for the 'fromer' grand klega of the kkk to step down when he got sick and couldn't even come to work again.

weird


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 30, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Hopefully all the dems (and John McCain) will follow suit and just die so we don't have to throw their worthless asses in prison.


You mean the idiot thats gonna be voting with repub AH's for the tax bill??


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Oh yeah? Well if I'm loco so are these folks:

The GOP's Stealth War Against Voters


----------



## JQPublic1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> I doesn't matter because most of geographic America DID want Trump to be President and the EC upheld them


Without all those voter suppression tactics including Crosscheck to nullify votes for democrats in key atates... The Geographic American vote  would look entirely different.



Leo123 said:


> How is preventing double-voting 'purging millions of legal voters off the rolls?



If all that double voting was going on where are the indictments and arrests to justify the wrongful purges? Crosscheck targeted ethic
Communities across state lines where different people tend to have the same first and surnames. Of course the purgers were subjective and reserved the privilege of not purging European sounding names which were similar. Damn cheaters!



Leo123 said:


> This is just another example of the left in this country desperately grasping at every straw to somehow claim that Trump is 'illegitimate.


No..the left, whoever that is,  has been eerily silent on the matter.  I'm not sure wtf is going on in that camp. But there are lurid accounts of just how Crosscheck disenfranchised millions of legal voters wrongfully without due process...
For those interested in knowing if their names have been expunged...here is a link to use to get it restored.

*LINKS*

Is Your Name on the List? Search the Crosscheck Program Database
Watch Full Report “Jim Crow Returns” (Al Jazeera America)
Follow Greg Palast on Twitter


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 30, 2017)

They kick you out after 24 hours when you have a kid, talk about stress.  How long does a sexual predator get to stay in the hospital?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Notice how I showed that 40 years ago, dating a 14 year old was totally legal, but then the "Champions of Women" goes ahead and totally ignores the FACT?


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


It wasn't legal 40 years ago.  That law pertained to marriage and requires the permission of the parents and a judge.  D.A. Moore didn't marry any of them, so that doesn't apply.
The laws in Alabama made what he did with Corfman illegal then as it is illegal now.  Look it up.
Scroll down a bit on the table and see what year Alabama's age of consent became 16:  1920.

Children and Youth in History | Age of Consent Laws


----------

